# What's your favorite source for bulk wheat?



## goshengirl

I'm looking to buy bulk wheat berries, and there are so many sources... The closest LDS canning center is a bit far away for me to be able to get there, so I'm looking for online sources. It's hard to compare apples to apples (or, wheat berries to wheat berries, eh?) when some prices include shipping, some don't, etc. 

Emergency Essentials looks good, but if you buy a superpail, then you must have a minimum of 200 lbs in your shipment...

USA Emergency Supply has both Rainy Day Foods and Honeyville Grain products, but with a HUGE price difference. Obviously Honeyville Grain has label recognition, but is Rainy Day Foods a poor brand, or just an unknown one?

I've looked at a bunch of other vendors, too, but keep wondering about quality. Don't want to fork over that chunk of change without some first-hand accounts. 

So... any recommendations (and why) would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BadgeBunny

I do know of one couple who placed an order with Emergency Essentials and they were very happy with what they got. I don't have any first-hand experience with them and their pails yet. That is one of the things on my to-do list this fall when we have some money freed up. Not real sure how happy the UPS guy is gonna be with me though ...

If you have any specific questions just let me know and I will ask them.


----------



## BasecampUSA

Many times in the past I have simply bought *untreated* wheat seed (to store, grind and bake with) from ag coops cheaper than from other sources.

You can also ask an ag extention agent who grows locally, and call some to see if they will sell a ton or so to you (and your friends).
This is what we did here in maine last year and got 2500# organic hard red wheatberries delivered on a pallet for $0.47/lb... makes the 
most awesome bread I've tasted.

We planted some the year before, but it was a bad year (too much moisture). This year I have 1.5 acres planted with wheat, spelt and rye which we will harvest, Lord willing, in July by hand - I have an antique scythe with a grain cradle, and flails to thresh with.

Question 1: - how can you buy anything from an LDS warehouse without being a member of their church?

Question 2: - where can you get hull-less oat varieties to plant? Regular oats can't be hulled without special machinery.

- Basey


----------



## UncleJoe

I know it won't do _you_ any good, but we get ours from our local feed store in 50# sacks for $10. Not only can it be stored for making flour in the future, it can also be planted. 
It's not going to be nice and clean the way it is in the #10 cans, but at that price I'll put up with a few dead bugs and some chaff.


----------



## BadgeBunny

Basey,

I can't help you with question no. 2 but I think I know the answer to question no. 1. 

Most LDS canneries will can for non-members. It varies from location to location and I noticed the local LDS cannery has started restricting non-members to certain days and times. Just look on-line for a cannery in your area and give them a call. They are really very helpful.


----------



## gypsysue

Johnny's seed company (online or print catalog) has hull-less oats for planting.


----------



## goshengirl

Basey, here's the link to look up your nearest LDS canning center: Welfare locations

Thanks BadgeBunny - I've 'heard' (read) good things about EE too. Right now just checking out people's experiences - I'll let you know if I have specific questions - thanks!

And thanks, Uncle Joe and Basey - I should have thought of those places, too. Ironically, we lease aggie land in Montana to a farmer who grew winter red this past year, but sold our share. I'm having one of those "duh!" moments, because I know he would have gladly held out some barrels for us out of our share of the crop. Although with the economy and our financial situation, I have no idea when we'd ever get back to MT to pick up anything again...

Anyways... I know a couple feed stores to check out. But I think to break into this thing I feel more comfortable with the triple-cleaned superpail option.  (rookie wimp that I am) But Basey, once I get DH on board I'd love to have 1.5 acres planted - that's fantastic!


----------



## BasecampUSA

Thank you badgebunny, gypsysue and goshen girl... Huh! - I worked for Johnny's one winter in late 70's doing maintenance work... didn't know they had hulless oats! - I want to grow my own Scotch oatmeal - YUM!

I got an invite to "can" at an LDS "canning bee" session 10 years ago by an LDS co-worker of mine, but we had to drive 80 miles to buy a pickup + uhaul load of bulk foods and cans at a huge warehouse first, and you _HAD_ to be a member to buy there.

Incredible what they had there at the "Bishops' Warehouse"... all in bulk and at reasonable prices. Many of them began to seal bulk foods in mylar bags, but if you have just ONE mouse on the loose, it will bite a slew of packages open! Nowadays I have so many hundreds of canning jars that I have collected, that I just use them with 1 oxy-adsorber pack. I keep them in the dark cool rootcellar anyway.

I grew up with Mormons... pretty decent folks! Our house / gun shop was located between 2 Mormon ranchers on the Colorado-Utah border, and I took care of thier horses when they went to Salt Lake City once a month.

- Basey


----------



## CulexPipiens

Bobs Red Mill has 25lb bags. Not as good as some of the other sources listed here ($15.62... about .60 per lb) but it doesn't require any cleaning, etc. It's also a common brand that I've seen in many stores so they might be willing to order it for you with their normal order which would probably avoid any shipping charges. It can't hurt to ask.

Soft White Wheat Berries - Bob's Red Mill

They also have the Hard Red for $18 and change per 25lb bag or $19 and change if you want Organic.

Obviously you'll need to do something to make it ready for LTS. Mylar, buckets, cans, etc.


----------



## goshengirl

CulexPipiens said:


> Bobs Red Mill has 25lb bags. Not as good as some of the other sources listed here ($15.62... about .60 per lb) but it doesn't require any cleaning, etc. It's also a common brand that I've seen in many stores so they might be willing to order it for you with their normal order which would probably avoid any shipping charges. It can't hurt to ask.


That's a great idea about the shipping. (I just checked, online their cheapest shipping option for two 25lb bags is $48.78 to my zip code - and that's the cost of shipping only - yikes!) I like all their different products - didn't realize they had some larger options online. Might be able to work out something with the local grocer who carries their line. Thanks for the tip!

And yep, I'm thinking that getting bags (50lb or 25lb) and putting the wheat into my own buckets is the way to go (got buckets w/ gamma lids, and oxy absorbers, and mylar bags don't cost that much).


----------



## Genevieve

Wholesale Ingredients to the Food Service Industry, Honeyville Food Products. Premium Corn, Flour, Whole Grains, Sugar and more.

$4.49 shipping anywhere in the USA

Very clean bagged wheat and oat groats. You need to do the LTS yourself.


----------



## BadgeBunny

goshengirl said:


> I think to break into this thing I feel more comfortable with the triple-cleaned superpail option.  (rookie wimp that I am)


Nothing wrong with that!!  Like you I tend to move at my own pace, and I don't typically tackle something until I am relatively sure I will be successful. That makes me behind everybody else lots of times but you know what ... I don't screw up and waste stuff as much as some do.

I know of a couple who is very active with a particular group out this way. They had stored a bunch of wheat, oats, flour and rice themselves, with the help of the more experienced members of this group. Not too long ago he told me they had had to throw everything out because it was all full of bugs. Several hundred dollars worth of stuff. He was pretty upset.


----------



## Lonewufcry

We have gone to a honeyville and picked up several 50lb bags of wheat for a really good price and I think that they had a deal for a bucket, 45lbs of wheat and O2 asorbers pre packed for $29.00 I can't remember the exact price. Anywho they tend to have decent prices. hope that helps


----------



## longtime

Where do you live now?

I buy from Walton's for storage and everyday use. If you live in the area (eastern Idaho) or travel you can't beat them ( I stop at Walton's at the end of every trip out west).

I sift every bag as it goes into the the pantry, never had anything but a few green seeds and very little "dust".

Where ever you buy keep shipping in mind as part of the cost.

Wheat-Hard Red double plastic 50# bag

Wheat-Hard Red 6 gal 45# SP

You might also keep Walmart in mind. About $12.00 for 25# bag, kind of expensive but no shipping cost.


----------



## goshengirl

longtime said:


> Where do you live now?
> 
> I buy from Walton's for storage and everyday use.
> 
> Where ever you buy keep shipping in mind as part of the cost.
> 
> You might also keep Walmart in mind. About $12.00 for 25# bag, kind of expensive but no shipping cost.


I NEVER thought about Walmart! Wow, thanks for the suggestion. $12/25# is definitely do-able without shipping. I'll have to check that out!

Thanks for the Walton's links, too. It's been a long time since I've been to their website - never saw where I could plug in our zip code and get a shipping estimate - that's really helpful.

And yeah, it's the shipping that's the issue. Figured I'd just have to suck it up and fork it out, or fund a drive to the closest LDS center (5 hours roundtrip) - but it seems there are some definite options. I really appreciate all the help from folks on this thread.


----------



## vn6869

It looks like people are scrambling for the canned goods now. Hence, bulk wheat, etc. seem the way to go. Prices are starting to climb accordingly. :dunno:


----------



## Riverdale

What Uncle Joe said. We get our grain fro local feed silos.

If a cow, sheep or chicken can eat it, so can I.


----------



## longtime

goshengirl said:


> I NEVER thought about Walmart! Wow, thanks for the suggestion. $12/25# is definitely do-able without shipping. I'll have to check that out!
> 
> Thanks for the Walton's links, too. It's been a long time since I've been to their website - never saw where I could plug in our zip code and get a shipping estimate - that's really helpful.
> 
> And yeah, it's the shipping that's the issue. Figured I'd just have to suck it up and fork it out, or fund a drive to the closest LDS center (5 hours roundtrip) - but it seems there are some definite options. I really appreciate all the help from folks on this thread.


According to posts, not all Walmarts have it. However, everyone I have shopped in has it in the flour and sugar area, on the bottom.


----------



## goshengirl

longtime, your lead paid off - thank you!

Walmart in OH doesn't carry whole wheat, but they do in KY (found that out on the Wheat Montana website). Happened to have business down in KY this past weekend, and made sure I stopped at a WalMart before heading home. Comes to 0.52/lb, and no shipping. And the best thing is that it's a Wheat Montana product, and that's a company to which DH and I have a sentimental attachment - makes it a little more palatable for him to see me stocking up on wheat that way... 

So for other rookies here, apparently Walmart carries Wheat Montana but only in certain states. You can check on the Wheat Montana website to see if they're in yours (under the Dealer tab).


----------



## longtime

goshengirl said:


> longtime, your lead paid off - thank you!
> 
> Walmart in OH doesn't carry whole wheat, but they do in KY (found that out on the Wheat Montana website). Happened to have business down in KY this past weekend, and made sure I stopped at a WalMart before heading home. Comes to 0.52/lb, and no shipping. And the best thing is that it's a Wheat Montana product, and that's a company to which DH and I have a sentimental attachment - makes it a little more palatable for him to see me stocking up on wheat that way...
> 
> So for other rookies here, apparently Walmart carries Wheat Montana but only in certain states. You can check on the Wheat Montana website to see if they're in yours (under the Dealer tab).


Your welcome, glad it worked out.


----------



## jungatheart

FYI LDS has an online store with free shipping. I've used their stuff and it's very good and clean. ldscatalog.com

http://store.lds.org/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Category3_10705_10551_21003_-1_N_image_0


----------



## goshengirl

I'd seen something about them having an online store, but had been unable to find it. Thanks! :2thumb:


----------



## jungatheart

goshengirl said:


> I'd seen something about them having an online store, but had been unable to find it. Thanks! :2thumb:


You're welcome. This is why we're here, to help and learn.


----------



## carlnet

Cheapest I have found on wheat is USA Emergency Supply

https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/food_storage/whole_wheats_baking_flour.htm

Hard Red Wheat 50 lb. paper bag $13.02
Hard White Wheat 50 lb. paper bag $13.67

I will admit that I am used to grains from the feed store so anything looks better than that. So you may want to call and ask what level of cleaning their wheat receives so that it meets your requirements.

Edit- Shipping seems to be outrageous now so I think I will go back to the feed store...


----------



## BillM

*Wheat & Corn*

I get wheat and shell corn at the local feed mill . Corn is $6.00 per 50# bag and Wheat is $10.00 per 50 # bag. I store is in Mylar bags . I put oxygen depleaters in the bag with the shell corn and wheat and suck out all the air before hermetically sealing them . The mylar bag in placed in a five gallon bucket with a snap on lid. This will keep for 20 years in a cool dry location.

I have a hand cranked mill to gring cornmeal and wheat from my stored grain . You will also want a good sifter for the flour.

I put up pollished white rice and dryed beans the same way.

If you keep some oil , baking powder and some canned meat like salmon , tuna, chicken, and spam, you can survive a long time.


----------



## efoodsupply

*I've got a great source of Organic wheat*

Please tell me where Goshen is. I'm dying to settle there (unless it means imminent slavery!)

I'd love to hear what you finally decided to do about bulk wheat.

Thanks for the interesting thread


----------



## goshengirl

efoodsupply said:


> Please tell me where Goshen is. I'm dying to settle there (unless it means imminent slavery!)
> I'd love to hear what you finally decided to do about bulk wheat.
> Thanks for the interesting thread


LOL, yes, 'my' Goshen is the biblical Goshen. Although as a biblical name, I'm sure there are many states with the same placename. (I only know of IN and OH for certain)

I ended up buying 50 lbs of hard red wheat and 50 lbs of hard white wheat (both Montana Wheat brand) at a WalMart in Kentucky. It was all they had. In the future, I can utilized road trips to family (we go through KY, IN, and IL) to buy more at WalMarts in those states. Or I can order 50 lb bags from Honeyville, as that seems the best price with the shipping (I prefer 50 lb bags that I can then store in 5 gal buckets). The LDS cannery is the way to go if I'm ever within a decent proximity. And I'll definitely use the LDS online site for dent corn.

I'm moving gradually when it comes to these bulk foods, as my DH and DSs are a bit freaked out by my food storage, as wheat berries are not a part of our daily diet (although I'm working on that project, too). One shelving unit at a time, I'm turning the store room into the food storage room, and keeping the freak outs to a minimum...


----------



## jungatheart

goshengirl said:


> LOL, yes, 'my' Goshen is the biblical Goshen. Although as a biblical name, I'm sure there are many states with the same placename. (I only know of IN and OH for certain)
> 
> I ended up buying 50 lbs of hard red wheat and 50 lbs of hard white wheat (both Montana Wheat brand) at a WalMart in Kentucky. It was all they had. In the future, I can utilized road trips to family (we go through KY, IN, and IL) to buy more at WalMarts in those states. Or I can order 50 lb bags from Honeyville, as that seems the best price with the shipping (I prefer 50 lb bags that I can then store in 5 gal buckets). The LDS cannery is the way to go if I'm ever within a decent proximity. And I'll definitely use the LDS online site for dent corn.
> 
> I'm moving gradually when it comes to these bulk foods, as my DH and DSs are a bit freaked out by my food storage, as *wheat berries are not a part of our daily diet* (although I'm working on that project, too). One shelving unit at a time, I'm turning the store room into the food storage room, and keeping the freak outs to a minimum...


If you will put some wheat berries in a coffee grinder for a few seconds, soak that cracked wheat and cook it till soft, you will have a delicious breakfast cereal. I make mine half and half with oat groats, bananas, a splash of vanilla, brown sugar, milk and a handful of walnuts. mmmmmmmm

I make up a weeks worth and store it in a mason jar in the fridge. Quick and very good for you and yours.


----------



## weedygarden

BadgeBunny said:


> Basey,
> 
> I can't help you with question no. 2 but I think I know the answer to question no. 1.
> 
> Most LDS canneries will can for non-members. It varies from location to location and I noticed the local LDS cannery has started restricting non-members to certain days and times. Just look on-line for a cannery in your area and give them a call. They are really very helpful.


IMHO and experience, you can purchase some pre-canned goods from your local LDS cannery and even get some delivered, but for the most part, when you go to the cannery, YOU do the canning. It is cheaper that way and they will help you get started--how to set up, what you need to do, how to get what you need, etc. I have been a few times and by now I can go in and work by myself without help. I really only need to check out with someone.

Also, you can buy goods in bulk--25 pound bags typically and take them home and put them in 5 gallon buckets.

And they have much more than wheat. Some of the items they have--black beans, pinto beans, rice, powdered milk, dehydrated onion, carrots and apples, oatmeal (quick and regular), sugar, flour, hot cocoa, dehydrated refried beans, potato flakes, pancake mix, macaroni, spagetti, and more.

They have excellent prices. You almost cannot beat them.


----------



## Ur5hittingMe

Not sure exactly where you are at in OH, but there is a place in Pittsburgh or near there.


----------



## Ezmerelda

I buy grains from Montana Wheat through a local whole foods co-op. If you contact the company, they can probably put you in contact with a co-op in your area. Since we have probably over a hundred people purchasing all together, sharing the shipping costs, it comes out better price-wise than ordering individually online.


----------



## byteshredder

*Midwest Source of Bulk Food*

If you live in the Midwest, you might want to check out Country Life Natural Food based in MI. They have an extensive catalog of grain, rice, beans, and other food stuff -- many of them organic. Their prices are comparable to other big mail order suppliers and they offer FREE HOME DELIVERY to many parts of the Midwest. Check out their PDF catalog at their home page, read about their company truck delivery routes and give them a call to see if free home delivery is an option for you. I use them and their delivery trucks save me 25% on the total cost of our bulk food preps.

-byteshredder-

"People might not get all they work for in this world, but they must certainly work for all they get." - Fredrick Douglass


----------



## LincTex

UncleJoe said:


> I know it won't do _you_ any good, but we get ours from our local feed store....It's not going to be nice and clean the way it is in the #10 cans, but at that price I'll put up with a few dead bugs and some chaff.


I buy mine from the local grain elevator. I put a big ol' tarp in the bed of my pick-up, and just auger it right into the middle in a medium-size heap. I usually get around 1000 lbs at at time like this. 1000 lbs will almost fill 3 blue plastic 55 gallon drums.

I have to pick out the bugs and chaff, but it is not a big deal. I only clean what I need to mill that day.


----------



## Ezmerelda

byteshredder said:


> If you live in the Midwest, you might want to check out Country Life Natural Food based in MI. They have an extensive catalog of grain, rice, beans, and other food stuff -- many of them organic. Their prices are comparable to other big mail order suppliers and they offer FREE HOME DELIVERY to many parts of the Midwest.


Our Co-op orders from Country Life also. If you are in West Tennessee, check out Bulk Natural Foods for information. There are pick up locations from Jackson to Memphis, and points in between.


----------



## hillbillymama

I also tracked down the Wheat Montana at a Walmart. But then I also found that there are some Walmarts that DO carry it and that aren't listed online... so check at your Walmart even if it isn't one of the ones listed. It is very good wheat, and with no shipping costs......:2thumb:


----------



## Kai22

Is anyone able to order from the LDS online store? I just looked and the wheat is back ordered, but it appears that it might be free shipping? That's amazing! The other places I was looking, the shipping is astronomical. I did place an order from Augason Farms today with 7.99 UPS ground shipping which isn't too bad. I ordered a 45lb superpail for about $60 with shipping. I know I can do it cheaper. This thread is great!


----------



## LincTex

Kai22 said:


> I ordered a 45lb superpail for about $60 with shipping.


OUCH!! Dang! Don't you have any feed stores nearby?


----------



## Genevieve

Kai22 said:


> Is anyone able to order from the LDS online store? I just looked and the wheat is back ordered, but it appears that it might be free shipping? That's amazing! The other places I was looking, the shipping is astronomical. I did place an order from Augason Farms today with 7.99 UPS ground shipping which isn't too bad. I ordered a 45lb superpail for about $60 with shipping. I know I can do it cheaper. This thread is great!


Good grief! Hun, you to shop at Honeyville. Any order ships for $4.49!
Powdered Dried Whole Eggs - Freeze Dried Fruit - Blanched Almond Flour - Freeze Dried Food
This is how I did it until I found a place closer. It comes in a bag, very clean and the bag is in a box. It can go right from that bag to mylar and a bucket.

and heres the discount code for July
Coupon Code: FREEDOM

SUMMARY: GET 10% Off of Your Entire Order* from Thursday 7/7/2011 through Tuesday 7/12/2011. Stock up and save on all of your favorites, including our wildly popular Powdered Whole Eggs (They're Back). Simply enter coupon code FREEDOM during checkout. ORDER NOW! SALE ENDS THIS TUESDAY!

Powdered Dried Whole Eggs - Freeze Dried Fruit - Blanched Almond Flour - Freeze Dried Food

While you're at it, take a look at our new Emergency Meals in the #10 cans. These are classic meals using Freeze Dried Meats and sealed in the #10 can for long term storage with a shelf life of 10 to 15 years. With great combinations like Fettuccine Alfredo with Chicken and Rotini in Meat Sauce, you'll have the variety on hand to weather any storm, be it economic or mother nature. These meals get you the calories you need with the quality you've come to expect from Honeyville. Give them a try.

New Products from Honeyville Grain

We appreciate your business and strive to offer quality products at affordable prices. Should you have any questions or concerns, or just want to say hello, give us a call, toll-free, at (888) 810-3212 or shoot us an email at [email protected].

Regards,

Chris Ondatje

Director of E-Commerce

Honeyville Grain, Inc.

*10% off discount does not apply to our already low flat-rate shipping fee of $4.49. Discount valid for INTERNET ORDERS ONLY placed from Thursday, July 7th, 2011 thru Tuesday, July 12th, 2011 at 6:00PM PST. For assistance call (888) 810-3212.


----------



## rhrobert

Oklahoma Food Cooperative - Local Food, Local Farmers - Farmer's Market, Natural, organic, health, sustainable, locally grown, meat, vegetables, nuts, produce, bread

Here's an example from Magee Farms there:
Order number of bags. Harvested with our "all Crop 60" combine. We use no chemicals to raise our crops, so that you our customers can have fresh untainted grain for milling,sprouting or eating as a cooked cereal. Certified Naturally Grown $8.00/25# bag

Yep, it's a .coop not a .com Great place, multiple sources, you can pick up or order from the closest one to you.

Not associated with them, just know people who order from them.

Wish our Wally world carried bulk Montana Wheat...they don't even want o order it for me.


----------



## Kai22

LincTex said:


> OUCH!! Dang! Don't you have any feed stores nearby?


No feed stores anywhere nearby.  Basically nothing is here. We are rural mountains and sometimes it's such a pain to buy the most basic of items.

Genevieve thanks for the great info - I'm going to check it out now!


----------



## gypsysue

Kai22 said:


> No feed stores anywhere nearby.  Basically nothing is here. We are rural mountains and sometimes it's such a pain to buy the most basic of items.
> 
> Genevieve thanks for the great info - I'm going to check it out now!


Sounds like you need to be making a list and doing a major shopping spree a couple times a year to a place with cheaper stores.

Or Honeyville, like someone above said, is one of the best deals around. No matter how big your order, the shipping is a flat $4.49. Save your money for a few months and place a huge order.


----------

